# Interesting article on fire safe cigarettes



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

worth a read:

Smokers burned up over 'fire-safe cigarettes' - Addictions- msnbc.com

I dont smoke cigarettes but for those that do - have you tried these?


----------



## e-man (Jan 5, 2009)

joncaputo said:


> worth a read:
> 
> Smokers burned up over 'fire-safe cigarettes' - Addictions- msnbc.com
> 
> I dont smoke cigarettes but for those that do - have you tried these?


Don't smoke cigs either, but they are being required by more states every year. I don't think that they label them any differently.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

e-man said:


> Don't smoke cigs either, but they are being required by more states every year. I don't think that they label them any differently.


 The article says they are labeled "FSC" above the barcode.

I haven't tried these. I hope I never have to. I kicked cigs once, and plan on doing it again. Hopefully I succeed before California adopts them.


----------



## Maduro_Scotty (Jun 1, 2007)

Looks like a trend that is sweeping through the nation. Iowa has recently passed such a law.

As cigars are "self-extinguishing," one would think cigar use would be lauded, but the day that happens, you know what will start flying. :flypig:


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Just another chemical additive to put in a product that's already filled with additives. The smoke-nazi's claim iit's the tobacco which is bad, but Squid® feels the hundreds of non-tobacco additives in cigarettes is probably more of a problem. If they start requiring such additives in cigars, I'll be moving to Argentina... Come to think of it, the women are fairly nice in Argentina... Yeah... HAW!


----------



## Rmac58 (Dec 19, 2008)

Maduro_Scotty said:


> Looks like a trend that is sweeping through the nation. Iowa has recently passed such a law.
> 
> As cigars are "self-extinguishing," one would think cigar use would be lauded, but the day that happens, you know what will start flying. :flypig:


Yeah, all the cigarette makers need to do is use ONLY tobacco, no fillers, no chemicals. Decades ago, "foreign" smokes were like that, the quality ones anyway.


----------



## strider72 (Jan 25, 2009)

Let's see... having to relight... don't taste as good... maybe they need to start smoking cigars and pipe with us more enlightened ones... They may still have to relight as in pipes but they would actually meet flavor for once.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

I think it's time we start gathering up the smoke-nazi's and shipping them off to California. Fence off the Left Coast and let them do what they like there as long as they never set foot outside the fence.


----------



## strider72 (Jan 25, 2009)

Ship 'em to California... maybe put up a border fence... minefield... claymores... No liberals allowed over the line.


----------



## e-man (Jan 5, 2009)

Architeuthis said:


> Just another chemical additive to put in a product that's already filled with additives.


I agree. I thought they added salt peter to keep them from going out in the first place. It would make more sense to just stop adding the salt peter instead of requiring some crazy paper that will self extinguish.

I think this part of an elaborate anti-terrorism plan. :tape2:

A terrorist could light a cigarette, then put it inside a book of paper matches. When the cherry hits the match heads, they light and can set off an explosive charge. That gives a terrorist about 10 minutes to get away before the explosion. Now that cigarettes self extinguish, the terrorists will never be able to blow us up again. Rest easy people. The Dept. of Homeland security is protecting you in ways you cannot even imagine.

Or maybe they just want to annoy smokers to the point that they give up the habit. :dunno:


----------



## smokering10 (Feb 26, 2008)

yes its amazing how somthing as american as smoking can be demonized so much. Yes we all know smoking is not the best thing for you but I dont want the goverment or some nanny politican telling me weither I can or can not smoke along with what i eat, drive, the kind of light bulbs I have, and the danm temperature stat in my own house. and I can go on and on about how they impose these nazi like rules on us.


----------



## strider72 (Jan 25, 2009)

Last time I checked... breathing ain't good for you either... all you are doing is dragging out the inevitable.. so i choose my favorite flavor of carcinogen.


----------

